# Operators w/ reliable trucks needed ocean co. Nj



## Ferg62 (Dec 15, 2010)

Reliable and experienced snow plow drivers needed with own trucks. 6 SMALL-MED sized accounts open for work, All Work suitable for pick up or mason dump, sidewalks involved at some locations blower/shovelers a plus but not required.

Salt provided , you spread after lots are cleared.

Most accounts are high maintenance with 2" triggers and pay per push so if you're not avail 24-7 during a storm event these are not for you.

Plow insurance a plus, call 609-891-4SPS and leave a brief message with your info, experience, and equipment you have available.

Sidewalk crew position also avail fee free to inquire about that as well.

THESE POSITIONS ARE OPEN DUE TO LACK OF PERFORMANCE OF PRIOR EMPLOYEES AND NEED TO BE FILLED WITH COMPETENT, RELIABLE, HARD WORKERS ASAP…

Sound like you? Then give us a call, might be working as early as this weekend!

609-891-4SPS
[email protected]


----------



## tjdozerman (Jan 6, 2011)

tell me what you need. I have 1 ton truck , plow , and bed spreader not far from you


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

tjdozerman;1185939 said:


> tell me what you need. I have 1 ton truck , plow , and bed spreader not far from you


The man ask you to call him. He probably won't hire you if you can't follow instructions. If you are really interested give him a call and discuss it with him.

Just my opinion.


----------

